# Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen Sicherheitstechnik



## lenovo (20 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setzte mich aktuell mit dem "sicheren" betreiben von Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen auseinander. Dabei schaue ich mir das DGUV Nr 005 Ausgabe 09/2012 an, welches über das Thema ganz gut informiert

Dort wird gesagt, das bei vertikalen Achsen Zuhaltungen vorzusehen sind ( wir arbeiten aktuell mit einem Schließsystem). Wie wird das so gehandhabt? bei Schwerkraftbelastetetn Achsen grundsätzlich Zuhaltung?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Markus (20 April 2020)

Mir ist nicht bekannt das diese grundsätzlich erforderlich ist.
Eine Zuhaltung setzt ja eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung voraus, das ist aber nicht überall möglich - z.B. Stapelportale (eher Lichtvorhänge im die Paletten zu entnehmen).

Wenn es sowieso eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung gibt, dann wird eine Lösung mit Zuhaltung und Absteckvorrichtung vermutlich die günstigste Variante sein.
Zugang anfordern --> Achse in Sichere Position fahren --> Abstecken --> Zugang gewähren.


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt das diese grundsätzlich erforderlich ist.
> Eine Zuhaltung setzt ja eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung voraus, das ist aber nicht überall möglich - z.B. Stapelportale (eher Lichtvorhänge im die Paletten zu entnehmen).
> 
> Wenn es sowieso eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung gibt, dann wird eine Lösung mit Zuhaltung und Absteckvorrichtung vermutlich die günstigste Variante sein.
> Zugang anfordern --> Achse in Sichere Position fahren --> Abstecken --> Zugang gewähren.



Vorsicht so einfach ist es nicht mehr.
Im genannten DGUV-Dokument siehst du die verschiedenen Fälle beschrieben.
Inklusive Unterscheidung Normalbetrieb, Inbetriebnahme, Wartung.

In vielen Fällen brauchst du nun redundante Bremsen meist auch noch mit Bremsentest.
Der Bremsentest soll zudem verschärft werden. Weg vom statitischen Bremsentest hin zum dynamischen Bremsentest.

Die "Sicherheitsmafia" passt die Normen schon so an, dass du in Zukunft nur noch Servo- oder hydraulische Vertikalachsen machen darfst.
Schliesslich wollen sie unser Bestes


----------



## Markus (20 April 2020)

Das Bremsen bei Vertikalachsen enorm aufwendig sind, das ist mit klar.
Aber ist dieser ganze Irrsinn wirklich erforderlich wenn ich die Achse (formschlüssig) abstecke und die Absteckvorrichtung abfrage?
Wozu soll dann - egal welches (teure) Bremssystem (kraftschlüssig) noch dienen?
Also wie gesagt: Bei trennender Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung!

Wenn das nicht mehr OK ist, dann sollten wir jeden Träger in der Halle in Frage stellen, der irgendwo verbolzt oder verschraubt ist...


Zum Thema Sicherheitsmafia:
Vor einigen Jahren war ich da noch sehr offen und haben aus Bibeln wie 13849 regelrecht gepredigt.
Inzwischen bin ich wieder weit von diesen ganzen Blödsinn weg.
Für mich ist das nur noch ein Haufen Leute die wissen wie es nicht geht, und jedes mal feuchte Höschen bekommen wenn sie wieder neue Probleme entdecken für die sie dann teuren Klimbim oder Doku verkaufen können. Ich habe die Doku wieder auf das minimalste reduziert, und versuche die Konzepte wieder mit Verstand umzusetzen.
Es gab eine Zeit, da haben Dinge auf dem Papier toll ausgesehen, aber so richtig glücklich war ich damit nie. Wir haben uns mehr um Papier gekümmert als um das eigentliche Problem.
Es kratzt mich nicht mehr, ob ich jetzt wirklich jede verfickte Norm (die 3 anderen widerspricht) recherchiert habe oder nicht, es juckt mich noch nicht mal ob die Normen mit denen ich noch arbeite überhaupt noch aktuell sind...


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Das Bremsen bei Vertikalachsen enorm aufwendig sind, das ist mit klar.
> Aber ist dieser ganze Irrsinn wirklich erforderlich wenn ich die Achse (formschlüssig) abstecke und die Absteckvorrichtung abfrage?
> Wozu soll dann - egal welches (teure) Bremssystem (kraftschlüssig) noch dienen?
> Also wie gesagt: Bei trennender Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung!
> ...



Ja Mafia ist korrekt. Es geht doch nur noch vordergründig um die Sicherheit der Leute. Die Hersteller der Sicherheitstechnik übertreiben es und drehen immer weiter an der Spirale. Da kann man gut und sicher Kohle machen. Und niemand kann es wagen, sie vom Hof zu jagen, samt der Gremien, die von dieser Mafia dominiert werden.


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2020)

Also, mit der Sicherheits-Mafia gebe ich Dir recht, aber es gibt auch immer noch genügend Maschinenbauer,
die wenig bis überhaupt nichts von Sicherheitstechnik kennen und diese Maschinen bei Kunden, die keine Ahnung haben,
an den Mann bringen. 

Denen begegne ich oft bei Maschinenabnahmen, leider viel zu oft.

Dann kommt der Spruch: "Das hat ja noch niemand verlangt!" Den kann ich nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2020)

> samt der Gremien, die von dieser Mafia dominiert werden



die Gremien sind die Hersteller...


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

@Markus
Die Kunst liegt heute wirklich darin Normen und Vorschriften wirtschaftlich vernünftig umzusetzen.
Wo man früher einen Pneumatikzylinder mit einer Kolbenstangenklemmung oder einen Asynchronmotor mit Bremse und Nockenschalter eingesetzt hat, brauchst du heute eine NC-Achse mit SBC und SBT und 2 Sicherheitsbremsen.
Sobald es zu komplex wird, holen wir uns einen namhaften Sicherheitsdienstleister ins Haus und lassen uns beraten.
Ist unterm Strich billiger als wenn ich selber stundenlang Normen wälze, dann versuche meine Ergebnisse zu dokumentieren und danach nochmal x Diskussionen drüber führen muss.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also, mit der Sicherheits-Mafia gebe ich Dir recht, aber es gibt auch immer noch genügend Maschinenbauer,
> die wenig bis überhaupt nichts von Sicherheitstechnik kennen und diese Maschinen bei Kunden, die keine Ahnung haben,
> an den Mann bringen.
> 
> ...



Solche Fälle kenne ich auch.
Aber drehen wir mal die Argumentation um:
Warum gibt es diese Maschinenhersteller immer noch?
Vielleicht deshalb weil auch an ihren Anlagen nix passiert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2020)

Dieter, ich setze noch einen drauf:

wenn wir seit 1985 alle Sicherheitsfunktionen, nehmen wir nur mal Schutztüren
und Not-Halt einkanalig mit Standard-SPS gemacht hätten, wieviele Unfälle
hätten wir dann mehr gehabt...???ROFLMAO:


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2020)

Das will ich jetzt aber auch nicht so stehen lassen, wenn wir seitdem dadurch nur einen
tödlichen Unfall gehabt hätten, wäre das katastrophal, so ein Unfall wirkt ewig nach...


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich setzte mich aktuell mit dem "sicheren" betreiben von Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen auseinander. Dabei schaue ich mir das DGUV Nr 005 Ausgabe 09/2012 an, welches über das Thema ganz gut informiert
> 
> ...



Sorry lenovo, wir sind ein bißchen vom Thema abgekommen.
Also, vertikale Achsen in Verbindung mit Zuhaltung und Absteckung setzen wir auch ein.
Du musst nur berücksichtigen, was Du machst, wenn die Absteckung mal nicht die Endlage 
erreicht und Du trotzdem rein willst. Diese Überlegung hast zunächst mal nichts mit
"sicheren Steuerungen" zu tun.
Wie funktioniert denn Dein "Schließsystem"?


----------



## StP (20 April 2020)

Das Problem ist, daß die ganze Sicherheitstechnik mit irrsinnigem Aufwand gegen das technische Versagen kämpft, die weitaus meisten Unfälle aber die Folge menschlichen Versagens bis groben Unfugs sind.
Klar versucht man dies auch zu minimieren, aber da stößt man halt auch an Grenzen. Wichtig ist bei alledem, dass die Maschine in allen denk- und undenkbaren Zuständen noch bedienbar bleibt, sonst sind die ach so tollen und teuren Sicherheitseinrichtungen bald alle überbrückt und keiner wills gewesen sein.

Die Grundideen der Sicherheitstechnik sind zum Glück meist logisch und nachvollziehbar, und erfahrene Konstrukteure machen sehr vieles schon von vornherein richtig.
Was ich in den letzten Jahren bemerke, ist dass sich manche Hersteller in den letzten Jahren schon mehr Gedanken zum Thema machen und, dass das Ergebnis oft nicht nur bedrucktes Papier, sondern auch gute Ideen sind. Plötzlich wird zB der SPS-Programmierer schon in der Konstruktionsphase gefragt, und nicht einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.

Auslöser ist oft eine Inbetriebnahme, während der ein "Sicherheitsfuzzi" des Kunden unglaublich nervt - klar, wenn die Maschine fix und fertig dasteht, sind Änderungen natürlich furchtbar. Beim nächsten Projekt fließt dieses Wissen dann schon in die Planungsphase ein, die zusätzlichen Kosten sind eingepreist und heraus kommt eine oft erstaunlich einfache und elegante Lösung, die mit der üblen Krücke vom Vorprojekt nichts mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2020)

StP schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß die ganze Sicherheitstechnik mit irrsinnigem Aufwand gegen das technische Versagen kämpft, die weitaus meisten Unfälle aber die Folge menschlichen Versagens bis groben Unfugs sind.
> Klar versucht man dies auch zu minimieren, aber da stößt man halt auch an Grenzen. Wichtig ist bei alledem, dass die Maschine in allen denk- und undenkbaren Zuständen noch bedienbar bleibt, sonst sind die ach so tollen und teuren Sicherheitseinrichtungen bald alle überbrückt und keiner wills gewesen sein.
> 
> Die Grundideen der Sicherheitstechnik sind zum Glück meist logisch und nachvollziehbar, und erfahrene Konstrukteure machen sehr vieles schon von vornherein richtig.
> ...



Da magst du Recht haben, aber mal ehrlich: "Hast du schon einmal eine wirklich korrekte Sicherheitsabnahme z.B. an einem Servo gemacht, mit STP und SLS?"
Ich hab dafür eine Zuarbeit von Lenze bekommen, wenn man das korrekt macht, bnraucht man locker einen halben Tag (eher mehr) für einen einzigen Antrieb. Alles machen, nicht nur abhaken und irgendwelchen Scheiß reinschreiben! Und nur die Abnahme, davor kommt noch ja erst einmal das Ausmessen und Einstellen der Parameter, also Rampen, Geschwindigkeiten, etc. Da benötigst du für einen Servo einen Tag. Das ist absoluter Irrsinn. Ich persönlich hab noch niemanden getroffen, der das wirklich durchzieht. Einer meiner Kunden verlangt auch eine spezielle Sicherheitsabnahme an den Maschinen. Da löst du jeden einzelnen Draht und dokumentierst, ob die korrekte Reaktion erfolgt. Vorbereitung eine Woche für eine mittlere Maschine, Durchführung nochmal fast eine Woche. 

Vor 30 Jahren haben wir einkanalige Sicherheitstechnik gehabt, einfache Bauelemente, nichts "gelbes". Das war nicht manipulationssicher und gehörte verbessert, aber was ist daraus geworden. Ein reine Goldmine für Hersteller, die nicht genug bekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Dieter, ich setze noch einen drauf:
> 
> wenn wir seit 1985 alle Sicherheitsfunktionen, nehmen wir nur mal Schutztüren
> und Not-Halt einkanalig mit Standard-SPS gemacht hätten, wieviele Unfälle
> hätten wir dann mehr gehabt...???ROFLMAO:



Sehr schönes Beispiel 
Einkanalige mechansiche Schutztürschalter auf eine Schützkombination war der Stand 1985.
Es ist vorgekommen, dass ein Schalter oder eine Kombination defekt gingen.
Einen Unfall gab es bei uns glücklicherweise dabei nie.
Heute haben wir RFID-Schalter mit 2 OSSD auf der sichere Eingänge einer F-Steuerung für die gleiche Anwendung.
Wäre ein OSSD auf einen sicheren Eingang wirklich unsicherer?

Bei den Vertikalachsen ist es ähnlich.
1985 Dahlandermotor mit normaler Motorbremse und mech. Endschaltern.
Bremse verschliessen -> Unterer Positionsnocken wird überfahren und Motor fährt auf den NotStopp-Schalter.
Heute NC-Antrieb mit SBC und dynamischen SBT dazu sichere Geber und 2 Bremsen mit unterschiedlichen Wirkprinzipien.
Hier hört mein Verständnis schlichtweg auf.

Um nicht komplett Offtopic zu werden:
Bei den Schließ- oder Schlüsseltransfersystemen gibt es welche bei denen die Schlüsselentnahme die Kriterien einer Sicherheitszuhaltung erfüllt.
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, dann gehört das Dold Safemaster dazu.
Erreicht die Achse nicht die Endlage, dann gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Instandhaltungsschlüsseln einen bestimmten Personenkreis Zugang zu gewähren.
Die Möglichkeiten des Systems sind wirklich klasse. Und man braucht nahezu keine Elektrik dazu.
Billiger wird's aber deshalb auch nicht :neutral:

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## lenovo (21 April 2020)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten!!

Das aktuell eingesetzte Schlüssel - System hat keine Zuhaltung, sprich wenn man den Schlüssel umlegt wird lediglich SS1 an der vertikalen Achse ausgelöst ( keine Positionsüberwachung oder ähnliches)

In meinen Augen reicht das nicht aus, denn folgende Situation tritt häufiger auf:

die Vertikale Achse setzt auf einen Untergund auf , der Bediener fährt dann die Achse ein wenig hoch, betritt den Sicherheitsbereich und richtet den Untergund neu aus, das heißt der befindet sich in dem Moment unter der Vertikalen Achse, die in dem Moment nur von einer Haltebremse gehalten wird. (Die Anforderung an den Bediener ist natürlich, die Achse in die Wartungsposition zu fahren und dort mechanisch gegen Abstürzen verriegeln, erst anschließend unter die vertikale Achse gehen)

Da dieser Fehler je nach Produkt auch mal häufiger auftreten kann, wird dort einfach ohne Sicherung hineingegangen, um Zeit zu sparen.

Daher ist mein interner Vorschlag , mit einem geeignetem Bremssystem diese Situation abzufangen, um die Sicherheit des Bedieners auch im Fehlerfall zu gewährteisten.

Intern wird gesagt, wenn die nicht in die Warteposition fahren und verriegeln , verhält sich der Bediener grob fahrlässig. Mir reicht das jedoch nicht, fehlen aktuell noch bessere Argumente bzw. die Überzeugung, dass das aktuelle System ausreichend ist.

Zur Besserung Beurteilung: ich habe "ernste Verletzung, häufig (mehr als einmal pro Stunde/Schicht), Vermeidung möglich

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2020)

Wir haben an solchen Achsen (Servo mit Haltebremse) mit Zahnstange auf der Rückseite 2 pneumatische Stopper, die versetzt in je ein "Langloch" einrasten (auf der ganzen länge Langlöcher aneinandergereiht). D.h. einer wird bei Not-Halt, etc. immer sicher einrasten.
Diese Stopper sind noch einmal von Sicherheitstechnik abgefragt und Türen werden nur freigegeben, wenn das ok ist.


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> Intern wird gesagt, wenn die nicht in die Warteposition fahren und verriegeln , verhält sich der Bediener grob fahrlässig.



Mit der Argumentation kommt man bei einem normalen Bediener heute nicht mehr ohne weiteres durch.
Es gilt das TOP-Prinzip (Technisch - Organisatorisch - Personell)
Eine technische Lösung ist mit vertretbarem Aufwand möglich und ist daher einer organisatorischen oder einer personellen Lösung vorzuziehen.


----------



## Markus (21 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir haben an solchen Achsen (Servo mit Haltebremse) mit Zahnstange auf der Rückseite 2 pneumatische Stopper, die versetzt in je ein "Langloch" einrasten (auf der ganzen länge Langlöcher aneinandergereiht). D.h. einer wird bei Not-Halt, etc. immer sicher einrasten.
> Diese Stopper sind noch einmal von Sicherheitstechnik abgefragt und Türen werden nur freigegeben, wenn das ok ist.



Jepp sowas in der Art.

@Lenovo
Also müssen die manuell abstecken?
Das könnte doch einfach Automatisiert und abgefragt werden.

Wobei ich ja auch schon belehrt wurde, dass das scheinbar nicht mehr ausreicht.
Mir allerdings unverständlich, ich würde mich unter einer formschlüssigen Absteckvorrichtung sicherer fühlen als unter jeder Bremse der Welt...


----------



## Tommi (21 April 2020)

> Intern wird gesagt, wenn die nicht in die Warteposition fahren und verriegeln , verhält sich der Bediener grob fahrlässig.



Mit dem Argument kommt kein Vorgesetzter vor Gericht durch.
Das ist vorhersehbarer Mißbrauch, insbesondere, wenn durch
viele Störungen die Mitarbeiter "genötigt" werden, sich fehlzuverhalten.


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja auch schon belehrt wurde, dass das scheinbar nicht mehr ausreicht.
> Mir allerdings unverständlich, ich würde mich unter einer formschlüssigen Absteckvorrichtung sicherer fühlen als unter jeder Bremse der Welt...



Die üblichen Bolzen zum Sichern darfst *du* schon verwenden.
Für Inbetriebnahme und Instandhaltung ist sowas nach wie vor zulässig bzw. sogar gefordert.
Da aber normale Bediener im Sinne unserer Normengremien dümmer sind als ein Stück Brot und keinerlei gesunden Menschenverstand haben, musst du hier andere Lösungen vorsehen.
Die Lösung von Ralle mit den 2 Zylindern ist übrigends gut. Sie greift immer (nicht nur in der Endlage) und damit brauchst du keinen Bremsentest.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## lenovo (6 Mai 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir haben an solchen Achsen (Servo mit Haltebremse) mit Zahnstange auf der Rückseite 2 pneumatische Stopper, die versetzt in je ein "Langloch" einrasten (auf der ganzen länge Langlöcher aneinandergereiht). D.h. einer wird bei Not-Halt, etc. immer sicher einrasten.
> Diese Stopper sind noch einmal von Sicherheitstechnik abgefragt und Türen werden nur freigegeben, wenn das ok ist.




Okay an sich eine sehr gute Lösung, was würde denn passieren, wenn das Hubwerk zwischen zwei Langlöchern stehen bleibt? Dann wäre ein einrasten nicht möglich?

Also bei Not-Halt fährt der Umrichter seine Not-Stopp-Rampe herunter, sprich ich habe ja keinen wirklichen Einfluss wo das Hubwerk stehen bleibt

in dem Fall würde dann die Türen gesperrt bleiben und der Bediener müsste per Hand in eine Position fahren, wo ein einrasten möglich ist?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> Okay an sich eine sehr gute Lösung, was würde denn passieren, wenn das Hubwerk zwischen zwei Langlöchern stehen bleibt? Dann wäre ein einrasten nicht möglich?
> 
> Also bei Not-Halt fährt der Umrichter seine Not-Stopp-Rampe herunter, sprich ich habe ja keinen wirklichen Einfluss wo das Hubwerk stehen bleibt
> 
> in dem Fall würde dann die Türen gesperrt bleiben und der Bediener müsste per Hand in eine Position fahren, wo ein einrasten möglich ist?



Die Langlöcher sind versetzt, dadurch greift *immer* einer der Stoppzylinder.


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Langlöcher sind versetzt, dadurch greift *immer* einer der Stoppzylinder.



Moin Dieter,

mach doch mal ne Skizze.


----------



## lenovo (6 Mai 2020)

hey mir ist das ganze leider noch nicht ganz klar

Also: Ich hab "rechts" und "links" versetzte Langlöcher, das bedeutet im schlechtesten Fall würde nur ein Bolzen rechts oder links einrasten richtig??

weil dann hätten wir das "Problem" das eine einseitige Einrastung nicht ausreichend wäre, das Hubwerk würde in eine Schräglage kommen und könnte zu abstürzen ( natürlich im Worst-Case fall , die Haltebremse, welche keine Sicherheitsbremse ist , versagt)

Villeicht liegt hier von meiner Seite ein Missverständnis vor, villeicht könntest du mir da tatsächlich mit einer Skizze weiterhelfen?

Eine weitere Frage wäre, die Langlöcherwerden ja größer sein die Bolzen die einfahre, das heißt das Hubwerk könnte theoretisch ein Stück "absacken" oder ist da eine Sicherung?

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> hey mir ist das ganze leider noch nicht ganz klar
> 
> Also: Ich hab "rechts" und "links" versetzte Langlöcher, das bedeutet im schlechtesten Fall würde nur ein Bolzen rechts oder links einrasten richtig??
> 
> ...



Nein, bei den Langlöchern geht es um einen Hubmast. An diesem Mast ist der Greifer befestigt. Auf der Vorderseite des Mastes eine Zahnstange, womit der der Motor den Mast hebt und senkt. Auf der Rückseite nebeneinander 2 Reihen versetzter Langlöcher, in die je ein Stopper eingreift. Der Motor hat natürlich zusätzlich eine Haltebremse. Beim Einschalten der Anlage werden Sicherheit und Türen quittiert, die beiden Stopper ziehen und sind außerhalb der Langlöcher. Der Motor wird enabled, geht in Regelung (Servo) und öffnet seine Bremse.
Beim normalen Verfahren und Anhalten, machen die Stopper gar nichts, sind immer offen. Erst wenn eine Tür angefordert wird, wartet man, bis der Motor steht, dann läßt man die Stopper ausfahren, kontrolliert das und öffnet die Tür. Bei Not-Halt stoppt der Motor mit der max. Rampe, die Stopper fahren aus, weil 24V weg und Luft weg und durch die Langlöcher ist ein Stopper garantiert so positioniert, dass er in das Langloch fährt.
Das kann man auch mit 2 Masten machen, aber dann auf jeder Seite 2 versetzte Langlöcher oder beide Masten mech. miteinander verbinden. In 99,999% der Fälle steht der Motor sicher und die Haltebremse hält ihn. Sollte das nicht passieren (defekte Haltebremse etc. machen die Stopper ihren Job und halten das Hubwerk).


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> das heißt das Hubwerk könnte theoretisch ein Stück "absacken"



Das ist so.

Eine andere Möglichkeit sind mit Zähnen bestückte Backen, die dann in die Zahnstange einschnappen.
Damit ist das Absacken geringer.


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2020)

> dann läßt man die Stopper ausfahren, kontrolliert das



d.h., daß mindestens ein Stopper komplett ausgefahren- und damit in einem Langloch ist und einen Endlagenkontakt betätigt,
der 2. Stopper kann ja nicht in einem Langloch seiner "Langlochreihe" sein und betätigt seinen Endlagenkontakt nicht...

Solche Systeme sind Sonderkonstruktionen, oder?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> d.h., daß mindestens ein Stopper komplett ausgefahren- und damit in einem Langloch ist und einen Endlagenkontakt betätigt,
> der 2. Stopper kann ja nicht in einem Langloch seiner "Langlochreihe" sein und betätigt seinen Endlagenkontakt nicht...
> 
> Solche Systeme sind Sonderkonstruktionen, oder?



Ja, das sind Sonderkonstruktion.


----------

